# (Uber) Whatsit # ............One Hundred!!!!!



## 480sparky (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## ulrichsd (Jul 3, 2012)

looks like ice on a pole/street lamp of some kind


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 3, 2012)

Granite?

Pavement?


----------



## snowbear (Jul 3, 2012)

Sandpaper?
Grinding wheel?
Whet / oilstone?


----------



## Forkie (Jul 4, 2012)

The striker strip on a matchbox?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 4, 2012)

Hint for the day:  You can't take photos (at least in the traditional sense) without this.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 4, 2012)

A really, really cruddy lens?
Shutter curtain?


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 5, 2012)

Flash powder?  Magnesium powder or somethin'


----------



## AceCo55 (Jul 5, 2012)

Silver crystals


----------



## sm4him (Jul 5, 2012)

the outside surface of a <kinda dirty> old camera?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 5, 2012)

Today's clue:  Many pros, as well as hard-core amateurs, will say this is the most important element in photography..... After light.


----------



## StephenGagne (Jul 5, 2012)

Silica Powder?


----------



## snowbear (Jul 5, 2012)

Emulsion?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 5, 2012)

Tonight's clue:

This substance cares not whether you shoot digital or film.


----------



## StephenGagne (Jul 5, 2012)

Ground up glass?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 6, 2012)

StephenGagne said:


> Ground up glass?



Close enough!  It's the _edge_ of a plate of glass.........


----------



## sm4him (Jul 6, 2012)

GLASS!!! Of course!! Duh!  I've been racking my brain trying to think what, besides light, photographers find absolutely essential. 
but even if I'd *thought* of glass, I'd have decided against it; glass could never look like some kind of dark, dirty metal... 

Nice one, Sparky. These are incredibly tough!


----------

